# Professional Baseball Field



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

How does a professional baseball field end up with this much Poa? Are they at the point of having to re-sod this? My family thinks I'm nuts because I was bitching about the grass the whole game. Lol

https://youtu.be/lAlWkOGyxiA


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Several years ago I noticed the same thing at Kauffman Stadium in Kansas City. Every year it got worse and worse. Also damage from concerts in the heat of the summer. It's was like they gave up. Then a couple winters ago they completely rebuilt the entire field. Drainage, irrigation, playing surface, sod. The entire infield was excavated probably 6' deep. It had not had major work since the 90's. Here's a pic from last nights home opener.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> How does a professional baseball field end up with this much Poa? Are they at the point of having to re-sod this? My family thinks I'm nuts because I was b---- about the grass the whole game. Lol


If I had to take a guess, I'd say pandemic. If revenue due to lack of play became an issue, perhaps groundskeeping was affected.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you look around downtown mn poa is everywhere.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> If you look around downtown mn poa is everywhere.


I guess I've never really noticed the grass downtown because it's 90% concrete and buildings..

@Butter that stadium looks beautiful right now. I'm guessing the Twins are going to have to do the same at this point. There's no way they're going to be able to come back from that at this point. The inner outfield is probably close to 30% Poa.

@testwerke I just can't believe how fast it all got away from them. I didn't notice any Poa last year (I might not have been looking too hard). And for that much Poa to be up this year, this would have to be an issue from last year before the pandemic.

(Edit: I just watched highlights from last year and it was definitely there. Just wayyy less noticable)


----------

